# P0011 code



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

Check the oil. When was the last oil change? 

The reason I ask is that what I'm seeing is the code is based on the camshaft not being at the right timing. The camshaft is controlled by using the engine oil pressure. If it's low or dirty, it could create camshaft timing issues.


----------



## Marisol (Jul 23, 2019)

Thank you for the info but I did get an oil change about 6 months ago. I will double check to see if it's low. I really appreciate it.


----------

